
After 12 years in ‘vegetative state’: reveals ‘I was aware of everything’ - wajdiben
https://www.lifesitenews.com/news/man-wakes-up-after-12-years-in-vegetative-state-reveals-i-was-aware-of-ever
======
evolve2k
This article is not the best source. I’ve read his story before (not sure
where right now). It misses the best part. After he regained conciousness he
didn’t just “start to heal and then get a girlfriend”. He was stuck watching
Barnie and was wishing he would just die and then something in him shifted and
he thought ok well atleast if I can read the time I can start to know when
Barnie will end. Article didn’t mention he was tech geek also. He worked out a
way to read time time without a clock.. just from what he could see before
him. As his brain ramped up and he began to create mental puzzle tasks for
himself he began to recover.

I’ll try find a better article rather than give the punchline away. I’m pretty
sure I heard an audio recording of what happened.

~~~
thephyber
Episode of NPR Invisibilia:

[https://www.npr.org/sections/health-
shots/2015/01/09/3760841...](https://www.npr.org/sections/health-
shots/2015/01/09/376084137/trapped-in-his-body-for-12-years-a-man-breaks-free)

------
httpsterio
While the actual article was midly interesting (this wasn't exactly news as
its been covered a lot in the past), I would've linked a less politically and
morally biased website.

------
klyrs
Another reminder to make a living will. I'm not sure I'd want to come back to
a life I've missed 12 years of. But I certainly wouldn't want to endure 12
years of this.

~~~
NikkiA
I'm not so sure...

Remember that the way they usually implement living will / vegetative state
policies on these situations is to starve you to death, now bear in mind 'i
was aware of everything'.

~~~
klyrs
Yes, it's a very personal decision.

